# Minwax Spray Lacquer



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Painting a guitar later this month, just a Frankenstein type deal. Wanted to use the Minwax Clear Spray Lacquer because a nitro and never used it before, and I swear it was around here last year, now I can't find it.

Home Hardware doesn't list it, neither does Canadian Tire or Lowes, and Home Depot I don't think carries anything from Minwax because when I search "Minwax" it just says "0 results".

Anyone know where here in Ontario sells it in a spray can? I can find Watco, but no idea what's in it.

Minwax Clear Brushing Lacquer Finish & Aerosol Lacquer | Minwax


----------



## Smylight (Jun 28, 2016)

THRobinson said:


> Painting a guitar later this month, just a Frankenstein type deal. Wanted to use the Minwax Clear Spray Lacquer because a nitro and never used it before, and I swear it was around here last year, now I can't find it.
> 
> Home Hardware doesn't list it, neither does Canadian Tire or Lowes, and Home Depot I don't think carries anything from Minwax because when I search "Minwax" it just says "0 results".
> 
> ...


RoNa carries Minwax if there's any near you. Maybe they could order this for you.


Pierre
Guitares Torvisse


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

I had to buy it at the Home Depot in upstate NY.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

The only place I've ever seen Minwax lacquer is in the States.


----------



## Smylight (Jun 28, 2016)

I've used Watco spray lacquer with success on headstock and such, both satin and gloss. No previous paint experience and no spray booth. Happy camper.

I usually turn spray jobs to a friend who's the boss on finishes, but for such small jobs that's what I'll be doing, use Watco rattle cans. 

Try to google "Mohawk lacquer". We have distributors in Québec so you might luck out in Ontario too.


Pierre
Guitares Torvisse


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Smylight said:


> I've used Watco spray lacquer with success on headstock and such, both satin and gloss. No previous paint experience and no spray booth. Happy camper.
> 
> I usually turn spray jobs to a friend who's the boss on finishes, but for such small jobs that's what I'll be doing, use Watco rattle cans.
> 
> ...


The main distributor for Mohawk is Richelieu, which requires an account to purchase


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Is the WATCO nitro? I find the websites for paints are really bad for info... Rustoleum and Krylon for example, never see to say if acrylic, poly, etc... gotta really research to find out. 

RONA maybe... we have one here. They have the poly spray not the lacquer. Maybe I'll see if they or Home Hardware can special order it in.

Mohawk, just looking now... I see they have instrument lacquer, bucket though not rattlecan. I have a 27gal air compressor, and been looking for a reason to buy a set of paint sprayers. Maybe this is my reason.


----------



## Smylight (Jun 28, 2016)

cboutilier said:


> The main distributor for Mohawk is Richelieu, which requires an account to purchase


They also can be found in some stores, which I do believe to be related to Richelieu, though. Distribution 20/20 and Québec Laque has the stuff and you can walk in and buy anything without an account.


Pierre
Guitares Torvisse


----------



## Smylight (Jun 28, 2016)

As I said, I'm no expert on paints, but I have read elsewhere that today's "nitro" lacquers have little in common with those of the past for a lot of good reasons related to health and the environment in general. Get an expert's advice on this.

What I can tell you is that today's lacquers will not crack as easily using the scorching hot/freezing cold/scorching hot routine. In fact, I've badly failed at this. ;-)


Pierre
Guitares Torvisse


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

DEFT is a nitro lacquer.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Behlen nitro is available in Canada in rattle cans in satin or gloss. Wood essence and or artdec sell it.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

My try Behlen then... Was hoping to pick up stuff vs ordering online but doesn't look like I can if I want to try nitro. I called Rona and Home Hardware and both said the same thing, they looked at the product list for Minwax and doesn't even list it at all. Must be USA only.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Stringed Instrument Lacquer Aerosol

Jet Spray Clear Lacquer

Wood Essence has lacquer but not in rattle cans


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

As I posted earlier, and to expand, you can't get the Minwax here. I had to get it in the US. I did get Mohawk at Richelieu in Ottawa. No account, I talked them into it because I am a tech teacher at a local high school.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I was in Home Depot a couple of days ago wanting to match some stain for a project. There was no Minwax products to be seen. I inquired about why and the girl in the paint dept told me Minwax had been sold. I think she said Lowes but you can check that out.


----------



## Smylight (Jun 28, 2016)

Tone Finish Clear Lacquer

Product index

You might find a Richelieu outlet near you. No need for an account when buying in person.


Pierre
Guitares Torvisse


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

At risk of derailing this thread: a luthier told me very very few shops are "approved" for applying guitar finishes (lacquer incl I assume). They said most luthiers send them to the Vancouver Guitar Finishing company for final spraying. So why is it anyone can go out and buy lacquer to spray their guitar. Am I confusing two (or more) different products?


----------



## Silvertone (Oct 13, 2018)

DaddyDog said:


> At risk of derailing this thread: a luthier told me very very few shops are "approved" for applying guitar finishes (lacquer incl I assume). They said most luthiers send them to the Vancouver Guitar Finishing company for final spraying. So why is it anyone can go out and buy lacquer to spray their guitar. Am I confusing two (or more) different products?


I'd like to know what "approved" means. I know of 5 local guys that spray in their shops all the time. I can buy nitrocellulose lacquer locally and have sprayed a few guitars in my garage shop. You can buy aerosol paint cans, and lacquer for paint guns, at Home Depot, Lowes, and Lee Valley let alone all the paint suppliers. 

Cheers Peter.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Silvertone said:


> I'd like to know what "approved" means. I know of 5 local guys that spray in their shops all the time. I can buy nitrocellulose lacquer locally and have sprayed a few guitars in my garage shop. You can buy aerosol paint cans, and lacquer for paint guns, at Home Depot, Lowes, and Lee Valley let alone all the paint suppliers.
> 
> Cheers Peter.


Perhaps I should have wrote "certified". Regardless, I'll ask next time I see that luthier. Thanks Peter!


----------



## Silvertone (Oct 13, 2018)

DaddyDog said:


> Perhaps I should have wrote "certified". Regardless, I'll ask next time I see that luthier. Thanks Peter!


Yeah, do ask. I have never heard of someone that is approved or certified to spray finishes. I'm relatively new to guitar building though but as I have said I know more than a few shops that do it locally. I was considering putting a paint booth in my garage shop addition in the spring. I've been calling around about pre-fab spray paint booth and there does seem to be a consensus about strict regulations regarding venting and explosion issues. I believe these may be more related to large industrial operations and wouldn't necessarily apply to hobby or small business that spray once in a while.

Cheers Peter.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Smylight said:


> Tone Finish Clear Lacquer
> 
> Product index
> 
> You might find a Richelieu outlet near you. No need for an account when buying in person.


Still looking... went to the link, can't see pricing without an account, went to create one and either need to be a legit business or a designer/architect... I went to College for design so, I'm a designer and went to create an account and won't allow purchases for that type of an account. Geez... just wanna know if looking at $20 a can or $80 or what. 

What are you guys using? when not using a nitro... poly?

I'll probably order the Behlen, about $18/can and $20 to ship. Likely grab 2.

I plan to paint one this weekend, kinda a last minute decision on this one... going to try the Duplicolor Dark Red Toreador. I hear that the paint is fine, but the clear takes forever to cure, maybe up to a year, and then gets a bit too hard/brittle. Plan is to paint the guitar, and let it gas-off for a few weeks before clear coating. If not using nitro, what's the 2nd choice?

I bought a black pickguard and GFS Brighton Rock (Brian May-ish) pickups on the Black Friday sales at Guitar Fetish. Was going to use in a self-made guitar, but then decided, if doing all that work, get the Burns Trisonics instead. I have an Academy strat someone gave to me for free, figured I'll go dark red and do a proper setup on it, use it until the the other is done then sell it.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Nitrocellulose seems to be pretty heavily regulated legally and in the work environment. Guess that puts a bit of a crimp in its style in Canada.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Well, I think Behlen is what I'll use given price and availability. 

Just curious what others are using when not using Nitro... like type/brand. I did a Frankencaster for my nephew, had Ideal Supply (NAPA) make me some paint, and used the SprayMax primer, and SprayMax 2K glossy clear. Used the entire can on that guitar, nice and glossy now.

Primer I was not impressed with. It was great primer, great coverage... but can kept shooting out green flecks of plastic. Got a 2nd can... same deal. They said they never had that before, so I contacted SprayMax, they said they never heard of that happening but based on the photo, the green did match the plastic used inside the can for part of the spray mechanism. Ended up using 2x the primer than expected because kept having to sand out the green. I still have half a can, when done I'm gonna cut it open and see what's happening there. It was exactly a year ago though so, probably no good now anyways. 

I'll have to check the guitar out. Was an xmas gift last year and haven't seen it since... not sure if the clear is still good or not. At the time though, that SprayMax 2K was really nice though.


----------



## Silvertone (Oct 13, 2018)

Dorian2 said:


> Nitrocellulose seems to be pretty heavily regulated legally and in the work environment. Guess that puts a bit of a crimp in its style in Canada.


I can easily buy it locally by the gallon or 5 gallon drum. Not sure what you mean? Do you mean the vintage stuff without the plasticizers?

Cheers Peter.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

You can buy Nitro by the drum? Where are you shopping? 

On a semi-related note, I think I may start another thread for spray gun recommendations.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Silvertone said:


> I can easily buy it locally by the gallon or 5 gallon drum. Not sure what you mean? Do you mean the vintage stuff without the plasticizers?
> 
> Cheers Peter.


Seems to me when I was looking into it it was a pain in the ass to find in Canada. Maybe I'm just looking in the wrong places. No clue. I don't do enough of this type of stuff to really know....just my own experience from a couple years ago. I certainly can't head down to the local store and pick up a gallon. Maybe it's the vintage stuff I'm thinking about. No idea.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

If you are using duplicolor, why do you need to do a clear coat. Just buff the paint and be done with it.


THRobinson said:


> You can buy Nitro by the drum? Where are you shopping?
> 
> On a semi-related note, I think I may start another thread for spray gun recommendations.


Deft Interior Clear Wood Finish Gloss Brushing Lacquer, Quart, Varnish - Amazon Canada


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

I can't imagine the finish would be near as good or durable without a clear coat. Especially a metal flake.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

THRobinson said:


> You can buy Nitro by the drum? Where are you shopping?...



Costco?


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Apparently I stand corrected. Sorry for off setting the thread a bit. My memory is vague as to why I came toi that conclusion.


----------



## Silvertone (Oct 13, 2018)

Royal City Paints - There is a store in Guelph and one in Hamilton. I would call in advance to make sure they have it. There is also a place in Milton - McFaddens that I know where a friend buys it, which is fast curing. You can safely buff after about 1 week. The stuff I get from Royal is more "vintage" correct but takes a long time to cure enough to buff out. I have waited 6 - 8 weeks. Both places are not retail but you just have to create an account.

Cheers Peter.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

I've heard the same thing... and would also explain why companies like Minwax who make nitro products, don't sell them in Canada. Though I can't say I know much about laws about that stuff, but, must be a reason why I can't walk into Home Hardware and grab a tin off the shelf... or Rona, Lowes, Home Depot and Canadian Tire.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Silvertone said:


> Royal City Paints - There is a store in Guelph and one in Hamilton. I would call in advance to make sure they have it. There is also a place in Milton - McFaddens that I know where a friend buys it, which is fast curing. You can safely buff after about 1 week. The stuff I get from Royal is more "vintage" correct but takes a long time to cure enough to buff out. I have waited 6 - 8 weeks. Both places are not retail but you just have to create an account.
> 
> Cheers Peter.


Ah good ol' Guelph... lived there 30yrs. May be time for a visit.


----------



## Silvertone (Oct 13, 2018)

THRobinson said:


> I've heard the same thing... and would also explain why companies like Minwax who make nitro products, don't sell them in Canada. Though I can't say I know much about laws about that stuff, but, must be a reason why I can't walk into Home Hardware and grab a tin off the shelf... or Rona, Lowes, Home Depot and Canadian Tire.


Probably because they wouldn't sell enough volume. Imagine how much interior paint those places sell? I've painted my house with more paint than I would use in 10 life times of guitar building.

Cheers Peter.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Our house is all wallpaper so, for us, I'd use more nitro lacquer than I would use house paint. 

In any case, I highly doubt that would be the reason. They sell a lot of stuff in the finishing section that is nothing compared to house paint in terms of sales.


----------



## Silvertone (Oct 13, 2018)

They don't sell titebond original either. There are a lot of things they don't sell. How many gallons of nitro cellulose lacquer do you think they could sell? I doubt it's worth them stocking it. I guess you'd have to ask them why they don't sell it. All I know is that I have no problem buying as much as I want, locally. I wish that were true for soooo many other things related to guitar building.

Cheers Peter.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Maybe it's a border thing or something. StewMac and a couple of other outfits in the States won't send their Nitro here for whatever reason. That's probably where my confusion on the subject lies. Maybe they're afraid we'll build bomgs out of the Nitro or something lol.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Most of that issue is less about nitro and more about aresol cans. Can't ship any spray cans over the border as far as I know.


----------

